# John Flavel on the harmony on the persons of the Trinity in our redemption



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 28, 2020)

The Father, Son, and Spirit, (betwixt whom was the council of peace) work out their design in a perfect harmony and consent: as there was no jar in their council, so there can be none in the execution of it: those whom the Father, before all time, did chose; they, and they only, are the persons, whom the Son, when the fulness of time for the execution of that decree was come, died for, ...

For more, see John Flavel on the harmony on the persons of the Trinity in our redemption.


----------

